# 26" Rahmen mit 24" Laufrädern ausrüsten?



## SteffenF (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

nach intensiver Suche und einigem Lesen habe ich noch keine erschöpfende Antwort gefunden, denke aber, hier das geballte Wissen abfragen zu können.

Meine Tochter bekommt zum Geburtstag ihr erstes "richtiges" Fahrrad, ein FELT Q520 in 13,5". Nun ist der Abstand zum Boden trotz kleinem Rahmen doch recht groß, da kam mir die Idee 24" Laufräder anzuschaffen. Das Rad hat Scheibenbremsen.

Spricht etwas gegen deine solche Umrüstung (außer das die Kurbel zu lang sein und ungewollten Bodenkontakt bekommen könnte) oder müssen die Rahmen speziell dafür ausgelegt sein?
Gibt es Nachteile durch die kleineren Räder?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!


Freundliche Grüße, Steffen


----------



## superseven77 (8. Juni 2012)

SteffenF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach intensiver Suche und einigem Lesen habe ich noch keine erschöpfende Antwort gefunden, denke aber, hier das geballte Wissen abfragen zu können.



Hallo

Also wenn Du intensiv gesucht hättest..........
Hier gibt es genug Info zu diesem Thema.
Auch die Suchfunktion wirkt Wunder.

Bitte nicht böse sein. Ein wenig Mühe kann man sich aber machen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenF (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bernd,

die SuFu ist mir nicht fremd. Aber entweder ich bekomme eine handvoll sinnlose Beiträge (incl. meines eigenen) oder ich kriege 174. Einige von denen ich mir Mehrwert versprach haben dann 1758 Seiten. Selbst mit viel Freizeit kann man die nicht alle lesen. Wie das Richtige finden? Ich suche seit drei Tagen - nicht nur hier. Ergebnis leider null... Ich nehme an es ist garnicht so schwierig, wenn es nicht explizit (als Anleitung oder so) Erwähnung findet. 

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank.

Gruß, Steffen

PS. Wenn du Beiträge kennst, die mir helfen könnten, sag mir doch bitte mit welchem *sesamöffendich* ich diese herausfiltern kann.


----------



## UpDown (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das schon mit einigen Rädern meiner Kinder gemacht. Erst 20"->16" und später 26"->24". 
Bei dem kleineren Rad sah es optisch schon etwas langgezogen aus, beim 26" Rad, einem Specialized Myka, fällt es aber fast nicht auf. Die Kurbel würde ich aber auf jeden Fall gegen eine Kürzere tauschen. Nicht nur wegen der Bodenfreiheit beim Treten, sondern wegen des ergonomischen Tretens im Allgemeinen, da sonst die Knie beim Treten zu hoch kommen.
Ansonsten gibt es bei dem Fahrrad (bei Scheibenbremsen zumindestens) nichts weiter umzurüsten. Selbstverständlich sollten die Achsenmaße der unterschiedlichen Laufräder übereinstimmen.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## SteffenF (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo UpDown,

danke, das hatte ich mir gedacht. Also ans Werk! 

Welche Kurbellänge hast du beim großen Bike mit 24ern genommen? Ich habe noch garnicht nachgeschaut, welche bei uns dran sind, ich denke wohl 170er...

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## superseven77 (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553689

Steht alles drin und ganz einfach zu finden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (8. Juni 2012)

SteffenF schrieb:


> Hallo UpDown,
> 
> danke, das hatte ich mir gedacht. Also ans Werk!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo

170mm ist in jedem Fall zu lang.
Wie groß ist das Kind?

Bei meinem mit 133cm ist die 140er Kurbel prima.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## SteffenF (9. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

danke Bernd, dem Beitrag hatte ich schon gefunden. Sehr interessant und superschickes Bike. Leider wird auch dort nicht explizit auf die Probleme eingegangen, die ich so im Kopf hatte. Aber trotzdem sehr hilfreich. 
Die 3fach Kurbel muss bei uns bleiben, deshalb wird es eine 152er. Kürzere habe ich in dem (für mich) annehmbaren Preissegment nicht gefunden und der "Leichtbauwahn" ;-) ist für uns kein Thema. Hier ist es nicht so bergig und die Touren sind noch nicht so lang.

Also vielen Dank und bis bald!

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## superseven77 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Guckst Du:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/suntour-011-chainset-xct-junior-22-32-42-square-black-152mm.html

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich kenne das Rad nicht mit den verbauten Komponenten.
Der Laufradsatz ist wohl das Teuerste vom Umbau. 24 Zoll Laufradsätze sind selten.
Leichte gibt es gar nicht. Hier muß man selber tätig werden.
Kurze Kurbel, schmaler Lenker und einen kurzen Vorbau.......je nach Größe vom Kind.

Welche Problem bleiben für Dich noch übrig?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## SteffenF (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bernd,

es sind keine Probleme mehr übrig. Eine 152er Kurbel hatte ich zum selben Preis schon gefunden, ist nicht ganz einfach. Danke nochmal für den Link, die haben ja noch andere interessante Sachen.

Grundsätzlich hatte ich Bedenken, ob ein 24"-Radsatz passt. Das es geht, wenn entsprechende Standard-MTB-Naben verbaut sind, konnte ich den Beiträgen schon entnehmen. Das mit der kürzeren Kurbel wurde geklärt - also alles paletti. Ich danke sehr!
Vielleicht schaffe ich ja mal ein Bild einzustellen, wenn es fertig ist. Ist natürlich nicht so edles Material, wie man hier oft sieht, aber meine Große freut sich schon drauf.

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenF (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

nun ist es vollbracht, ich hoffe man kann die Bilder im Link sehen...

Finjas Bike



Gruß, Steffen


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht. Sieht aus wie ein Dirt-Bike! ;-))


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

schick. Gib mal ne Teileliste und ein Gewicht ...


----------



## SteffenF (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hier die gewünschte Liste:

Rahmen: Felt Q 520 tangerine, Q Serie 6061 Aluminum, hydroformed TT
Gabel: SR Suntour XCT-D2 75mm
Steuersatz: teilintegriert n.n.
Lenker: Scott Pilot MC
Vorbau: Gorilla Park 40mm
Griffe: Propalm Lock On Clear
Pedale: Batavus Kunststoff mit LED
Schalt- u. Bremshebeleinheit: Shimano EF-50
Züge: Jagwire/n.n.
Zughüllen: Jagwire weiß
Schaltwerk: Shimano Alivio
Reifen: Kenda K-Rad 24x2,30"
Schläuche: n.n.
Kurbel: TAQ-33 152mm
Kette: KMC Z8RB
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG51 
Bremsen: Tektro IO Mechanical 
Brems-Scheiben: Tektro 180/160
Laufradsatz: Sun Rims Double Track
Sattelstütze: FELT Alloy Micro Adjust, 27.2mm
Sattel: Selle Italia XR weiß

Als Lenker sollte eigentlich ein weißer Truvativ Hussefelt drauf. Der ist
680 breit und dummerweise erst kurz vor dem Griffbereich konifiziert. Ein Kürzen auf Kindermaß war so nicht möglich  (Falls jemand Interesse hat, der Lenker ist noch originalverpackt...)

Das Gewicht muss ich schuldig bleiben, aber Tolles erwarte ich da nicht. Nach der Waage melde ich mich wieder. 

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## superseven77 (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## SteffenF (11. Juli 2012)

Gewichtsmäßig geht es an die 15kg ran, leider. Hatte zwar nur eine analoge Waage, aber das kommt schon ungefähr hin. Das Budget ist eben begrenzt...

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (12. Juli 2012)

SteffenF schrieb:


> Gewichtsmäßig geht es an die 15kg ran, leider. Hatte zwar nur eine analoge Waage, aber das kommt schon ungefähr hin. Das Budget ist eben begrenzt...
> 
> Gruß, Steffen


 
Hallo

Das Rad ist echt was schwer geworden, dafür kriegt es die Kleine aber auch nicht kaputt.

Trotzdem schick.

Wenn Sie die Federgabel nicht braucht kannst Du ja ne Starrgabel reinmachen.......bringt min. 1kg.

Gruß Bernd


----------

